# Aufbauprojekt PYGA Oneten29



## Erbse73 (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

heute ist es soweit, der PYGA Rahmen in L ist angekommen.

Es ist damit mein erstes "Fullsuspension-Bike"...

Eine Rabattaktion von Eaven Cycles war meine Chance zum Kauf und dank meiner verständnisvollen, supernetten Frau durfte ich mir den Rahmen als "Selbstgeschenk" zum bevorstehenden 40. bestellen. 
Seit der Vorstellung im letzten Jahr hier im IBC hat mich dieser Rahmen einfach nicht mehr ganz losgelassen. 
Die positiven Fahr- und Testberichte haben mein Vorhaben immer wieder bekräftigt. 
Soooo, Genug gelabert...

Schnell noch einige Bilder vom Rahmen nach dem Auspacken...







Die weiteren Schritte bis zum Endprodukt werde ich hier möglichst zeitnah Posten...

Natürlich sind hier immer konstruktive Vorschläge und Meinungen zum Projekt willkommen.

Erste Vorstellungen zum Aufbau:

- Federgabel gibt es schon: 
2013 32 F29 120 CTD Adjust / 15QR in weiss(sitzt noch im Trek 69er), ja 
schwarz passt auch besser, aber ich hab eben eine weisse
- Schaltung: komplett Shimano Gruppe XT , schwarz (2 x10fach)
- Bremsen: Magura MTCustom
- 3M Lackprotect-Folie
- Laufrad vorn ist auch noch da, 
ein Fulcrum Power Red aus dem Trek 69er
- Laufrad hinten ist noch zu beschaffen, mal sehen was es da im mittleren 
Preis-Leistungsbereich alles gibt.
- Vorbau+Lenker in schwarz ( die neue Ritchey Trailgruppe gefällt mir)
- Sattelstütze vorerst normal, keine Vario....schwarz
- Sattel weiss+schwarz? , passend zur Gabel.

Das wars erstmal für heute...oh is ja schon spääät

Tschau


----------



## Dermoh (25. April 2013)

find den Rahmen farblich einfach zu geil...
Freu mich auf weitere Bilder vom Aufbau 

Und vielleicht klappts bei mir zum 40. auch mit so nem feinen Geschenk 
Wünsch dir viel Freude beim Aufbau und Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2013)

jo, der sieht gut aus.
viel spass beim aufbau.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2013)

Hi Erbse,

Aufbauthread HIER, ich erahne warum du und deine weißen Gabeln

Nichtsdestotrotz, richtig, ein schöner Rahmen - finde den auch richtig gut!

OK, die Gabel wird wohl > 90% in schwarz verbaut, mit geschickt-*dezenter* Wahl von weißen Teilen sollte es sich aber schon schön ausgehen können...als Sattel z.B. kommt mir der WTB Volt dazu in den Sinn...und verrate doch nicht von vorneherein alle Teile, sondern lass einfach.....Stück-für-Stück......BILDER sprechen 

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Aufbau, lG


----------



## Erbse73 (26. April 2013)

Ja wieder ne weisse Gabel....aber finde ich nicht schlimm


----------



## argh (26. April 2013)

... ich auch nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. April 2013)

Soweit...........nice , kl. Verbesserungsvorschläge, die gruselige Lenkerposition korrigieren, Leitungen kürzen, FlaHa mit seitlichem Auszug, z.B. Bonti, VR und HR Reifen würde ich vorne-hinten tauschen.


----------



## Erbse73 (26. April 2013)

Uppps, ist nicht meins..
Wollte nur mal eine weisse Gabel zeigen...sorry.

Oder der weisse Fuchs wandert ins das El Mariachi...
Dann kann man ne schwarze oder goldige mit 130mm - 140mm einsetzen...

Ich spinne mal wieder ein wenig rum...

Danke für die Vorschläge bisher...


----------



## argh (26. April 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Soweit...........nice , kl. Verbesserungsvorschläge, die gruselige Lenkerposition korrigieren.



Das liegt an dem gruseligen Lenker. Ich bin von den Ritchey-Teilen maßlos enttäuscht worden und habe sie in der Zwischenzeit von all meinen Rädern entfernt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. April 2013)

Ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, trotzdem rund 90° falsch und auch optisch für meinen Geschmack "gruselig" montiert


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2013)

@ Erbse
Wie weit bist du, gibt es frische Bilder jeweils nur in deinem Album oder auch hier? Ich finde, eine 130/140er Gabel passt besser ins OneTwenty, dort würde mir auch ne weiße Gabel besser zum "lava orange" gefallen. 
Vielleicht kannst du noch tauschen?! Ein 29er Mary Matschi hast ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (2. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @ Erbse
> Wie weit bist du, gibt es frische Bilder jeweils nur in deinem Album oder auch hier? Ich finde, eine 130/140er Gabel passt besser ins OneTwenty, dort würde mir auch ne weiße Gabel besser zum "lava orange" gefallen.
> Vielleicht kannst du noch tauschen?! Ein 29er Mary Matschi hast ja schon



Das PYGA Projekt ist zwischenzeitlich gestoppt.
Ich wollte nun öfter mal das neue El Mariachi (Neuerfahrung Singlespeed) im Wald ausführen.

Das OneTwenty ist auch nett, aber ich bleib den 29 Zöllern treu...

Weitere PYGA-Bilder folgen wenn etwas zum Zeigen da ist...so long.


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Mai 2013)

Welche Federgabel ?? Farbe natürlich schwarz.
Die weisse 120mm FOX hat ihren Platz im Salsa ElMa gefunden.
Die Wahl fällt nun entweder auf eine Reba 120mm oder eine Revelation Dual Position mit 140mm. 
Passen würde für XC / Trail auch die 140mm laut Produktmatrix RS:


----------



## argh (28. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Welche Federgabel ?? Farbe natürlich schwarz.
> Die weisse 120mm FOX hat ihren Platz im Salsa ElMa gefunden.
> Die Wahl fällt nun entweder auf eine Reba 120mm oder eine Revelation Dual Position mit 140mm.
> Passen würde für XC / Trail auch die 140mm laut Produktmatrix RS:



Ich kann dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, eine 120mm-Gabel in den Rahmen zu bauen. Dafür ist er geplant und gebaut und das Fahrverhalten wird es dir danken.

Eine weiße Gabel in einem blauen EM passt super!


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Mai 2013)

..das mit 120mm werde ich wohl machen, preislich ist die Reba auch etwas günstiger.
Die Rock Shox Reba RL Solo Air 29er Federgabel Modell 2014 kostet bei BC 409.
Gibt es noch günstigere Anbieter???


----------



## Baelko (29. Mai 2013)

Die neu Reba soll es ab Juli beim Großhändler geben. Mit schwarz beschichteten Rohren sehr geil passend zum ONETEN. Auf jeden Fall 120mm, das reicht.


----------



## Erbse73 (29. Mai 2013)

..die neue Reba ist bestimmt preislich unpassender.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (29. Mai 2013)

Netzfund...schick:
http://blog.ppcycle.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/pyga2.jpg
die farblich angepassten Schaltzüge sehen gut aus...


----------



## argh (29. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> die farblich angepassten Schaltzüge sehen gut aus...



Stimmt. Aber nur, wenn sie in natura wirklich exakt zur Rahmenfarbe passen.


----------



## Erbse73 (30. Mai 2013)

stimmt allerdings auch wieder.....

Ein Vorbau ist in Anfrage....Syntace Superforce 75mm.

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## hulster (30. Mai 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber nur, wenn sie in natura wirklich exakt zur Rahmenfarbe passen.



wie man offensichtlich sieht. Sollten Jagwire sein.


----------



## hulster (30. Mai 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, eine 120mm-Gabel in den Rahmen zu bauen. Dafür ist er geplant und gebaut und das Fahrverhalten wird es dir danken.
> 
> Eine weiße Gabel in einem blauen EM passt super!



Würd ich auch sagen. Ne 140er wird die Geo schon ordentlich verändern.
Wenn man ne Revelation 120 statt Sid oder Reba nimmt, sollte das federungsmäßig genau die zum Bike passende Trail Charakteristik geben. Wenn es nur um Optik geht und es fluffig sein darf, gibt es auch jetzt schon ne DT Swiss in komplett schwarz.
Man darf die durch die Laufradgröße bedingte andere Federungs-Physik nicht vergessen. Beim normalen Fahren sind Auftreff-Winkel aller Hindernisse flacher und die Federung muss weniger Ausgleichen.
Alle sagen immer 29er fühlen sich nach mehr Federweg an. Richtiger wäre das ein 29er weniger Federweg bei gleicher Hindernishöhe benötigt.
Aber Achtung - dies trifft nicht bei jeglicher Form von Sprung/Drop zu. Hier hat die Laufradgröße keinen Einfluß, da der Aufprallwinkel üblicherweise in der nähe der Hauptachse der Federung liegt und nicht erst durch das Laufrad umgelenkt wird. 
Aber für den der mehr springt bietet sich dann ja noch das ONETWENTY an.


----------



## Erbse73 (30. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Vorschläge...preislich ist und bleibt die 120er Reba unschlagbar.
DT Swiss zu teuer, das Budget soll sich in Grenzen halten.  Die Loop von White Brothers wäre auch ne Option leider auch der Preis recht hoch...schwierige Entscheidungen.


----------



## argh (31. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> ...schwierige Entscheidungen.



Mir stellte sich letzten Endes die Frage, welche Teile wann verfügbar waren. So ist es eine RockShox-Gabel geworden und das ist auch total okay.

Sind ja alles nur Verschleißteile.


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Mai 2013)

Bestellung ist raus...jetzt kann verschlissen werden.
Rock Shox	Reba RL Solo Air 29er Federgabel Modell 2014	
schwarz-matt/120 mm / 1.5 tapered / PM / QR15


----------



## hulster (31. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Bestellung ist raus...jetzt kann verschlissen werden.
> Rock Shox    Reba RL Solo Air 29er Federgabel Modell 2014
> schwarz-matt/120 mm / 1.5 tapered / PM / QR15



An BC? Oder hast du wirklich schon nen Laden gefunden der die 2014er liefern kann?


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Mai 2013)

Lieferzeit 20 Tage oder mehr...BC, jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (31. Mai 2013)

Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen. Aber scheinst es ja nicht ganz so eilig zu haben, das Schätzchen auf die Räder zu stellen.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge...preislich ist und bleibt die 120er Reba unschlagbar.
> DT Swiss zu teuer, das Budget soll sich in Grenzen halten.  Die Loop von White Brothers wäre auch ne Option leider auch der Preis recht hoch...schwierige Entscheidungen.



Weiß ja nicht, was du ausgeben willst, aber bei Gocycle gibt es die Loop derzeit für 499 Euro.


----------



## hulster (16. Juni 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## Erbse73 (16. Juni 2013)

öhmmm, dachte das wäre hier mein Aufbauplatz...
 @hulster: Bitte mach Dir doch einen eigenen Bereich auf, Danke


----------



## hulster (16. Juni 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> öhmmm, dachte das wäre hier mein Aufbauplatz...
> @_hulster_: Bitte mach Dir doch einen eigenen Bereich auf, Danke




Dann benenn ihn noch um, damit jeder Bescheid weiß.


----------



## Erbse73 (16. Juni 2013)

@hulster: 
Geht wohl nicht mehr, habs versucht zu finden.
Benenn doch deinen Thread nach deinem Geschmack.


----------



## hulster (16. Juni 2013)

Ich brauche Keinen für mich. Ich denke den meisten wird es zu anstrengend sich durch zig persönliche Aufbauthreads zu wühlen. Finde einen allgemeinen zum Gedankenaustausch hilfreicher. Individuelle Räder wird es trotzdem geben.
Die Anregung mit dem Titel diente nur dazu, dass auch andere das direkt erkennen können, dass es hier nur um deins geht. Mods sollten das ändern können.


----------



## argh (19. Juni 2013)

Streitet euch doch nicht sondern baut die Räder auf und genießt es.

Ich persönlich empfinde mehrere Threads mit der gleichen Basis übrigens auch überflüssig...


----------



## Erbse73 (19. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann bauen wir mal weiter und zeigen die Aufbaustufen hier schrittweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (19. Juni 2013)

Also die Fotos gibts später. Die 2014er Reba ist auch noch nicht geliefert.
Habt ihr evtl. noch Resteteile aus Willingen übrig?

Schwitzende Grüße




argh schrieb:


> Streitet euch doch nicht sondern baut die Räder auf und genießt es.
> 
> Ich persönlich empfinde mehrere Threads mit der gleichen Basis übrigens auch überflüssig...


----------



## hulster (19. Juni 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Also die Fotos gibts später. Die 2014er Reba ist auch noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Schwitzende Grüße



Ich hab von mehreren Seiten jetzt die Aussage bekommen, dass das vor KW29, Mitte Juli nix wird. Obwohl mir Rock Shox am Sport Import Stand gesagt hat "alles lagernd".


----------



## Erbse73 (19. Juni 2013)

Geduld kann nicht schaden...
Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## Erbse73 (27. Juni 2013)

Ja die Geduld.....neuer Liefertermin der 120er Reba 2014 voraussichtlich der 19.07.


----------



## Erbse73 (27. Juni 2013)

Deshalb noch mal ein Foto zur Vorfreude...


----------



## Baelko (28. Juni 2013)

Und noch was ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (28. Juni 2013)

die Vorfreude steigt und steigt.....coole Aktion von PM.
Einbau wird dann noch gecheckt....

Thx


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

Es tut sich was


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es tut sich was


 
Cool.....wollte evtl. noch was mit Teil-Folierung (in schwarz) starten....

Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## hulster (5. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Cool.....wollte evtl. noch was mit Teil-Folierung (in schwarz) starten....
> 
> Lasst euch überraschen.



Ist die SoloAir in weiß?


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juli 2013)

Nö. schwarz-matt soll sie sein.....


----------



## hulster (5. Juli 2013)

Was wolltest denn dann folieren?


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juli 2013)

Überraschung...also es wird nix verraten.

Die obligatorische transparente Schutzfolie kommt erstmal drauf.....
Dachte an schwarze Akzente (thematisch Südafrika) am Rahmen----

Mal sehen wie es wirkt, runterreissen geht ja immer.


----------



## hulster (5. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Überraschung...also es wird nix verraten.
> 
> Die obligatorische transparente Schutzfolie kommt erstmal drauf.....
> Dachte an schwarze Akzente (thematisch Südafrika) am Rahmen----
> ...



Wenn das mit der Schwarzen funktioniert, dann sag mal Bescheid welche du genommen hast. Ich werd auf jeden Fall noch das Blau an der Gabel abdecken.


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juli 2013)

Next Step....Goldkit....


----------



## hulster (8. Juli 2013)

Das "bling, blingt" aber schön!!!!


.... du wolltest das Rad noch fahrn, oder? Nicht das es nachher nicht mehr übers Herz bringst und es nur im WZ an der Wand hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja sia...Fahren ich werde wenn PYGA fertig sein wird...
Viel Geduld du haben musst, mein kleiner Padawan


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es echt geil mit dem Goldkit. Scheint ok gewesen zu sein, dass ich es eingebaut habe, oder?


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt geil mit dem Goldkit. Scheint ok gewesen zu sein, dass ich es eingebaut habe, oder?





Dann auch noch mit Interlock.


----------



## Baelko (9. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Next Step....Goldkit....


...Verdammt, das sieht echt gut aus Jetzt heißt es sparsam dosiert noch ein paar goldene Teilchen dran zu bauen. Sattelrohrklemme, Naben, Tune Vorbau? http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/geiles-teil-4-0/


----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...Verdammt, das sieht echt gut aus Jetzt heißt es sparsam dosiert noch ein paar goldene Teilchen dran zu bauen. Sattelrohrklemme, Naben, Tune Vorbau? http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/geiles-teil-4-0/



Vorbau könnte nen bisschen fett werden, aber die Schrauben. 
.... und eh Geschmackssache.
Wäre aber irgendwie logisch und mit Konzept. Schwarze Teile mit Gold-Schrauben. Würde dann auch schwarze Sattelklemme mit Goldschraube bedeuten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2013)

Schwarze Teile und Goldschrauben wäre definitiv geil, auch die Vorspannschraube an der Kurbel. Vorbau wäre too much, Naben ok.


----------



## argh (9. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Dann auch noch mit Interlock.



Was bitte ist denn "Interlock"? Ich kenne nur Interloc bzw. Interloc Racing Design...


----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schwarze Teile und Goldschrauben wäre definitiv geil, auch die Vorspannschraube an der Kurbel. Vorbau wäre too much, Naben ok.



Ich sehe wir verstehen uns - is aber nicht unser Rad. ;-)
Vorspannschraube könnte schwierig werden. Ist ja eigentlich Kunstoff. Oder gibt es da Tuningteile? Die eigentlichen Kurbelschraube gingen auch. Gibt Titan goldfarben - sollte genügend Festigkeit haben. 
Am Vorbau gingen noch 1 goldfarbener 2,5 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Nur um Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen......


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2013)

Gibts von KCNC und einigen anderen als Tuningteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (10. Juli 2013)

ich lese hier soviele "goldige" Vorschläge...toll.

Muss unbedingt mal in Gold-Aktien investieren..


----------



## Erbse73 (10. Juli 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Was bitte ist denn "Interlock"? Ich kenne nur Interloc bzw. Interloc Racing Design...


 http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/pyga-industries-oneten29-first-ride-review-34969/8


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ja die Geduld.....neuer Liefertermin der 120er Reba 2014 voraussichtlich der 19.07.


 
Jetzt Lieferung erst am 23.07.


----------



## hulster (22. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Jetzt Lieferung erst am 23.07.



Wenn das jetzt wenigstens stimmt wäre es ja Morgen.
Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Juli 2013)

Und endlich ist die Gabel da....

Heute gibt es was leckeres aus South Africa


----------



## Erbse73 (30. Juli 2013)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eich....ähmm Pyga-Hörnchen..



Anprobe...



...ja das Becks zischt schon
...Prost!



Passt, das mattschwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (30. Juli 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich sehe wir verstehen uns - is aber nicht unser Rad. ;-)
> Vorspannschraube könnte schwierig werden.
> Am Vorbau gingen noch 1 goldfarbener 2,5 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Nur um Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen......



Gute Tipps...
2,5mm Spacer, Kurbel Vorspannschraube, CL-Adapter in gold kommt bestimmt gut.

Wo kann man eigentlich gold eloxierte Schrauben (für Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc.) beziehen?


----------



## Dermoh (30. Juli 2013)

schau mal hier ob die passende Länge dabei ist: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/Aluminium_1__Gold
oder eventl. noch hier: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Aluschrauben


----------



## Erbse73 (30. Juli 2013)

dermoh schrieb:


> schau mal hier ob die passende länge dabei ist: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/aluminium_1__gold
> oder eventl. Noch hier: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/aluschrauben



danke.


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Wo kann man eigentlich gold eloxierte Schrauben (für Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc.) beziehen?



Aluschrauben am Vorbau? 
Wär mir zu heiß!


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Juli 2013)

Ne,  lieber Titanschrauben am Vorbau...sind auch in gold verfügbar.
der link von Dermoh war sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2013)

Also erstmal die "Bier"sorte wechseln bitte Das arme Rad.


----------



## nervy1962 (1. August 2013)

Was ist an der Biersorte denn verkehrt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2013)

Becks?


----------



## nervy1962 (1. August 2013)

Best Beer


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2013)

Schmarrn
Schon mal Haake Beck Pilsener probiert, gleiche Brauerei aber halt nicht das "Bier-für-D&D" 
Schmeckt fein nach Aroma-Hopfen 

Prost, Erbse! Macht sich ja laaangsam, dein schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2013)

Ich glaub ich bleib in Bayern


----------



## Erbse73 (2. August 2013)

Das Becks war leider ein Ausrutscher ...normalerweise trinkt man im Pott andere Marken
Bevorzugt aus Dortmunder Brauereien DAB, Hövels, Bergmann 
Korrigierte Fotos werden nachgereicht....


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2013)

Dövels ist gut Die anderen kenne ich tatsächlich nicht.

Offtopic: Wie siehtseigentlich mit deinem Bike aus?


----------



## Erbse73 (2. August 2013)

LRS und XT Schaltwerk sind bestellt. ..Rest folgt.
IST NOCH EIN WEITER WEG BIS ZUM ENDE


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2013)

Hi,
welche Teile fehlen sonst noch, alles was man noch nicht auf deinen Fotos sieht? Dürfen es ausschließlich Neuteile sein oder schaust du auch im Bikemarkt?

Lass dir bloß nicht so lange Zeit, bis dann mal eine "Raw ltd. Edition" angeboten wird


----------



## Erbse73 (3. August 2013)

Trail Surfer...es fehlen....
Umwerfer, Schalthebel (2x10) ,Kettenstrebenschutz, Schaltzüge, Spacer am Vorbau, XT-Kurbel, Kassette, Kette, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, 160mm Storm Bremsscheibe; Lackprotectfolie, Pedale, CL-Adapter........was vergessen:confused.

Neuteile wären das Optimum, gebrauchte gute Ware ginge aber auch.
Magura MT Bremse übernehme ich vom HT.

Kein Stress hier wegen dem Aufbau, bitte. 

Danke.


----------



## Erbse73 (13. August 2013)

..es geht laaaaaangsam vorwärts....




LRS und 2-fach XT Kurbel schwarz sind unterwegs...


----------



## hulster (13. August 2013)

So wie du die Teile präsentierst, sieht es eher aus, als wolltest du sie wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Erbse73 (13. August 2013)

Für später vielleicht..man kann ja nie wissen 

Wie macht sich deine Trail Rakete ???  
Habe deine beiden Fotos auf der PYGA Gesichtsbuchseite gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (13. August 2013)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen zu diesen beiden ONZA Reifen mit Skinwall???
LYNX:



CANIS:




Gewichtstechnisch nicht die leichtesten, Grip und Rollwiderstand sind angeblich mittelmäßig....sehen aber sehr nett aus.


----------



## Baelko (14. August 2013)

Ja, Argh, hat die Skinwalls an seinem ONETEN. Er ist damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hulster (14. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ja, Argh, hat die Skinwalls an seinem ONETEN. Er ist damit sehr zufrieden.



Aber die Canis, Skinwall bezeichnet nur die Farbvariante.
Den alten Lynx würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, wenn den "New Lynx". Weiß aber nicht, ob es den als Skinwall gibt. Einfach mal bei Onza auf der Homepage gucken. Wenn es denn Onza und Skinwall sein muß, dann den Canis. Sonst gibt es noch den Maxxis Ardent als Skinwall.


----------



## argh (14. August 2013)

Ich fahre in der Zwischenzeit seid fünf Monaten den Canis und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Sowohl Traktion als auch Kurvenhalt sind sehr gut. Der Rollwiderstand ist unproblematisch und fiel mir bislang nicht unangenehm auf. Einzig die Seitenwände scheinen recht dünn bzw. empfindlich. 

Deswegen habe ich mir für meinen anderen Neunundzwanzigzöller auch noch einen Satz bestellt. Leider sind die Reifen, anders als z.B. Schwalbe und Conti, nicht überall und sofort zu haben.


----------



## Erbse73 (14. August 2013)

Cool, danke für die Erfahrungswerte zu den Canis.
Finde die Skinwall optisch sehr attraktiv, wie früher beim ersten MTB. 
Oldschool.

  @argh: Wo beziehst Du die Reifen?  

Wäre für mich interessant zu wissen, dann würde ich ebenso dort einen Satz ordern.

By the way....
Gar nicht so einfach bei einigen Parts die goldene Eloxalfarbe passend zum PYGA Lagerbolzenkit zu finden....
Werde die KCNC Centerlock Adapter  morgen retoure schicken.


----------



## Kurtchen (14. August 2013)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann das fertige Pyga im Forst zu sehen ist 
Ich bleibe personlich bei 26 Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (14. August 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann das fertige Pyga im Forst zu sehen ist
> Ich bleibe personlich bei 26 Zoll...



Du wirst es früh genug sehen, ab Herbst wenn die Blätter fallen..
Besitzt ja auch ein schönes 26er Radl...

Aufgebaut soll es in etwa dann so ähnlich dastehen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2013)

Jaaa, vor allem bitte die Griffe , auch wenn mir Skinnwall-Reifen zum blassgrüngelbneon des Rahmens etwas zu fad scheinen.....naja, DU musst es fahren 
Da capo!


----------



## argh (15. August 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> @argh: Wo beziehst Du die Reifen?



Ich bestelle die Reifen bei meinem Händler, der dann versucht, sie beim Großhändler zu bekommen. Der heißt _leider_ Cosmic Sports und ist bei mir der Inbegriff für lange Lieferzeiten.



Kurtchen schrieb:


> Ich bleibe personlich bei 26 Zoll...



Aha. Ok.



Erbse73 schrieb:


> Aufgebaut soll es in etwa dann so ähnlich dastehen...



Ist ja auch ein verdammt schönes Rad. 



Gute Entscheidung!



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jaaa, vor allem bitte die Griffe , auch wenn mir Skinnwall-Reifen zum blassgrüngelbneon des Rahmens etwas zu fad scheinen.....naja, DU musst es fahren
> Da capo!



Der Rahmen ist aber nicht "blassneongrün".

In natura sieht die Farbe in etwa so aus:


----------



## Baelko (15. August 2013)

Übrigens gerade bei Bikerumor oder Bikeradar gelesen. Den Maxxis Ardent soll es irgendwann auch in Skinwall Optik geben. Der wird dann wohl in 2014 lieferbar sein, als dann wenn Erbse sein Rad hoffentlich zusammen baut  ....und duck weg


----------



## hulster (15. August 2013)

Farbe ist eigentlich ne Candy Lackierung Grün/Gold feine Flakes. Darf eigentlich nur bei Sonne gefahren werden. ;-)


----------



## pieterp (15. August 2013)

Ardent Tan/Skin wall gibts hier in etwa 4 Wochen:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/maxxis-ardent-29-x-225-60a-tan-wall-folding-mtb-tyre/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/maxxis-ardent-29-x-24-60a-tan-wall-folding-mtb-tyre/


----------



## Erbse73 (15. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Übrigens gerade bei Bikerumor oder Bikeradar gelesen. Den Maxxis Ardent soll es irgendwann auch in Skinwall Optik geben. Der wird dann wohl in 2014 lieferbar sein, als dann wenn Erbse sein Rad hoffentlich zusammen baut  ....und duck weg



Hey Spaßvogel....
..in 2014 werde ich die " geile Kiste" hoffentlich schön eingefahren haben.

Achja, es stecken wieder neue Teile im Versand: 

- Renthal SR4 Kettenblatt 32T 4-Loch (104mm) gold 
- Race Face Half Nelson Lock-On black Mod. 2013

Antrieb erstmal nur mit 1 x 10, reicht für meine Touren hier im Revier..

Kennt jemand ne gute Kettenführung für Direct Mount

http://youtu.be/4JztCkQ4ubQ


----------



## Erbse73 (15. August 2013)

pieterp schrieb:


> Ardent Tan/Skin wall gibts hier in etwa 4 Wochen:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/maxxis-ardent-29-x-225-60a-tan-wall-folding-mtb-tyre/
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/maxxis-ardent-29-x-24-60a-tan-wall-folding-mtb-tyre/



Danke für den Tipp, Lieferzeiten bestimmt kürzer.
Den Ardent kenne ich bereits, gefällt mir der Reifen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2013)

Direct Mount?


----------



## hulster (20. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Direct Mount?



Yup - "Direct Mount" ist für Umwerfer.
KeFü nach meinem Dafürhalten nur auf der Kettenstrebe. 
Shadow Plus reicht bei mir. Kette bisher nicht abgeflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne gute Kettenführung für Direct Mount


vielleicht sowas umbasteln?


----------



## hulster (20. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vielleicht sowas umbasteln?




Wird interessant bei der 4-eckigen Rohrform über dem Tretlager.


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2013)

dachte eiegntlich nur der teil ohne schelle. das verbindungstück zwischen direktmount und der eigentlichen führung wäre dann individuell zu basteln.


----------



## hulster (20. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dachte eiegntlich nur der teil ohne schelle. das verbindungstück zwischen direktmount und der eigentlichen führung wäre dann individuell zu basteln.



Das dann aber nur, wenn de XX1 fährst.


----------



## pieterp (20. August 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne gute Kettenführung für Direct Mount



E-thirtheen XCX High Direct Mount:
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/xcx-cross-country/xcxp-dm-guide/

Funktioniert sehr gut. Verstellbereich ist auch für 32Z gut (habe es selber probiert). Kommt mit shims für die Abstimmung auf die Kettenlinie.

Hier an mein OneTen29:


----------



## Erbse73 (21. August 2013)

Ja, Danke. Habe auch ein 32 Zähne Kettenblatt.

..nur passt das leider nicht an die neue XT-Kurbel. 
Die Ausläufer der vier Spiderarme ragen in die Kettenbahn hinein.






Evtl. hätte man mit Spacern daran etwas ändern können, damit die Kette genügend Freigang zum Kurbelarm hat beim Einsatz auf dem äussersten Ritzel..
Habe deshalb erneut im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen.
...gebrauchte Spot Brand SSp Kurbel zum Testen für 1x 10.





Bei Bedarf werde ich dann immer noch auf 2x10 umsteigen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2013)

Jetzt verstanden. Dachte an ISCG oder sowas, was das Pyga ja nicht hat. Würde auch die E13 empfehlen.


----------



## Erbse73 (26. August 2013)

Kurzes Update...
Die Teileliste wächst / der Einkauf geht weiter.........

- KCNC	        Kettenblattschraubenset MTB	schwarz/universal	
- Syntace	Spacer Kit Universal 1 1/8" 4er Set	schwarz/1 1/8"	
- NC-17	Kurbelschraube Hollowtech II	gold
- Shimano	SLX Kette CN-HG74 10-fach - Auslaufmodell silber/10 fach	
- e*thirteen	XCX Kettenführung Shimano D-Type schwarz/D-Type 34-42 Zähne	
- Shimano	XT Umwerfer Direct Mount FD-M786-D-A 2-/10-fach schwarz-silber
- Magura	Adapter Nr. 28 PM 5 auf PM VR180mm/HR160mm schwarz/universal	
- Jagwire	Schaltzugset Universal Sport	black/universal	
- FSA	        Spacer Polycarbonate 1 1/8"	orange/5 mm	

Bikemarkt:
- Shimano Kassette SLX CS-HG81-10 10-fach  11-36Z

aus der Bucht:
- Schalthebel Shimano XT Modell SL-M 780 links 2/3-fach, rechts 10-fach

Es lebe das Hobby....


----------



## Erbse73 (15. September 2013)

Hi,
der LRS von ROSE ist angekommen....es geht also laaangsam weiter.
Mal sehen, ob es noch was wird dieses Jahr

Reifen VR: Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.25 60A Tan-wall Folding MTB Tyre 29 x 2.25 Black/Tan
Reifen HR: Onza Canis Skinwall 2,25 Faltreifen, schwarz 
Reifen- Lieferzeiten bis Ende Okt.
Sattel: Selle Italia Q-Bik Flow Saddle with Alloy Rails, schwarz


Fotos folgen wenn ich mit dem Zusammenbau starte....
der Rahmen schlummert noch im Karton..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. September 2013)

Mach keine Sachen. Wenn du weiter so hastig aufbaust haste bald ein Burn-Out


----------



## Erbse73 (15. September 2013)

Stimmt! Burn-Out wäre nicht so gut....
...
Der Keller ist aber schon ziemlich vollgestopft mit Kartons...
Meine bessere Hälfte und die Kinder begrüßen den Postboten schon beim Vornamen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2013)

gute Entscheidung, den Reifen u.a. Zeit zu lassen......kriegen Frau und Kinner noch was zu essen, Gummi ist nicht so gut für die Verdauung


----------



## Erbse73 (13. Oktober 2013)

So, fast komplett und der Aufbau kann starten..aber ganz langsaaam


----------



## Kurtchen (14. Oktober 2013)

Na ob das dieses Jahr nochwas wird  da simma ja mal gespannt


----------



## Erbse73 (14. Oktober 2013)

Klaus, das Jahr ist noch nicht zu ende, das schaffe ich.
Zeig mal dein neues HT hier....oder noch nicht fertig?

edit: schon gesehen, Klasse dein neues Hardtail..von Kalle...Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (14. Oktober 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na ob das dieses Jahr nochwas wird  da simma ja mal gespannt



Kanner sagen was er will - ich glaub auch nicht dran!!!


----------



## Erbse73 (14. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, ihr wollt immer nur Ergebnisse sehen.....der Weg ist das Ziel.
Ihr könnt ja gerne Wetten abschliessen hier..

Es fehlen nur noch:
Sattel + VR Reifen (Wiggle lässt mich warten)
XT Bremsen samt i-Spec-Adaption. Bestellung muss noch raus.

Könnte knapp werden.....Mist!


----------



## hulster (14. Oktober 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr wollt immer nur Ergebnisse sehen.....der Weg ist das Ziel.
> Ihr könnt ja gerne Wetten abschliessen hier..
> 
> Es fehlen nur noch:
> ...



Heute am späten Vormittag Ersatzteilbestellung bei BC gemacht, heute Abend Paket raus. Also erzähl nicht. 
Und wieso liegt der ganze Kram noch rum? Könnte doch schon nach Bike aussehen.
Gib zu - du hast Angst du müsstest es artgerecht einsetzen, wenn es mal fertig wird.


----------



## Erbse73 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja BC is fix, aber die haben leider den Maxxis Ardent / Tan-Wall nicht.
Wiggle dauert eben länger...
So, ich geh noch in den Keller etwas Basteln...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Was dauert denn über wiggle so lange?  bei mir schaut es mit kostenlosem Versand bislang so aus, sollte also heute in DE eintreffen und morgen zugestellt werden 

Mo, 14.10.2013 18:15 Uhr 	
SOUTHAMPTON, Großbritannien	
Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Mo, 14.10.2013 20:17 Uhr 	
SOUTHAMPTON, Großbritannien	
Die Sendung hat das Paketzentrum verlassen.

Mo, 14.10.2013 21:59 Uhr 	
GATWICK, Großbritannien	
Die Sendung ist im Paketzentrum eingetroffen.

Di, 15.10.2013 00:08 Uhr 	
GATWICK, Großbritannien	
Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> J
> So, ich geh noch in den Keller etwas Basteln...



Und? Auch was bei rumgekommen?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2013)

das wird doch...


----------



## Erbse73 (16. Oktober 2013)

..Keller war zu kalt gestern...
Heute erstmal die BikeProtect-Folie anbringen, da brauch man ein ruhiges Händchen...das Zusammenschrauben mach ich in 3 Stunden....hehe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

Versenkbare Stütze schon in gedanklicher Vorplanung?

Oooh, nei-en, ich will ihn nicht vom Weg-in-den-Keller-ohne-Bierholen abhalten 

Auffi!


----------



## Erbse73 (17. Oktober 2013)

Nö, erstmal keine versenkbare Stütze geplant......

Rahmen liegt nun inner Küche zum Bekleben mit der Schutzfolie...

Dat Pils gehört ja auch innen Kühlschrank woll....PROST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (21. Oktober 2013)

Schutzfolieren ist was für jemanden der Vater+Mutter erschlagen hat...




Morgen gehts an den Ein-/ Anbau der ersten Teile..


----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2013)

Wieso? Das Komplizierteste war noch das Unterrohr weil konisch, sprich der Zuschnitt war ein bisschen aufwendiger.
Wasser mit nen bisschen Alkohol und den richtigen Rakel und es fluppt.
Wichtig ist der richtig Rakel. Da nun mal viele und enge Rundungen zu bearbeiten sind nimmt man am Besten nen relativ Weichen. Ich hab nen Fugen-Rakel für Fliesen missbraucht.
Aber schön, dass es weiter geht. 
Der Rest sollte leichter von der Hand gehen.


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Oktober 2013)

am Unterrohr wars echt etwas schwierig....und der hintere Bereich des hydrogeformten Sattelrohres..
Mit Wasser-Spiritus-Mischung und Rakel ging es nass echt gut....aber es sind doch noch ein paar kleine Blasen drin...Egal, ist ja transparente Folie...


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts an den Ein-/ Anbau der ersten Teile..





überleg dir nochmal gut, ob du das wirklich tun willst! das ist viel zu früh!


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> überleg dir nochmal gut, ob du das wirklich tun willst! das ist viel zu früh!


 
Hast recht, heute spielt ja der BVB in London....


----------



## Erbse73 (2. November 2013)

War heute mal etwas länger im Keller....






Der Spacer ist 10mm breit, habe noch 5 mm...mal schaun.




So langsam nimmt das ganze Form an....

Handycamfotos sind leider etwas unscharf.

Prost.


----------



## hulster (2. November 2013)

Na sieht doch langsam nach Rad aus. 
Mein Tip: Machn erst mal alles an Spacern rein was du hast. Du kannst sie ja jeweils unter und über den Vorbau packen. Gibt nix ärgerliches als irgendwann mal zu kurz. Außerdem erhöht es den Wiederverkaufwert der Gabel.


----------



## Kurtchen (2. November 2013)

Na das wird ja langsam was


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2013)

Wie konntw das nur passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2013)

Wenn er die Gabel so kürzt, ist sie nicht mehr verkaufbar  Vorbau umgedreht, wow - was für eine Sattelüberhöhung 
 @ Reifenwahl
Schlauchlos oder Latex?  Doch hoffentlich nicht so usselige Schwu's


----------



## Erbse73 (2. November 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Na sieht doch langsam nach Rad aus.
> Mein Tip: Machn erst mal alles an Spacern rein was du hast. Du kannst sie ja jeweils unter und über den Vorbau packen. Gibt nix ärgerliches als irgendwann mal zu kurz. Außerdem erhöht es den Wiederverkaufwert der Gabel.



Ich habe noch ca. 60 mm Spacer zur Verfügung...aber der Tipp is gut.
Kürzen kann man ja immer noch....

Jetzt noch die XT-Bremse bestellen und dann kann es raus auf den Trail.

Gibts eigentlich schwarze XT-Bremsendeckel....das Silber gefällt mir nicht...
Die Saint passt eigentlich besser...


----------



## Erbse73 (4. November 2013)

So, habe mich nun aus optischen Gründen für die Saint Bremsgriffe in schwarz entschieden und gleich mal bestellt...




Bremssattel sollen die XT werden.....ein nettes Forumsmitglied fährt diese Kombi ja bereits erfolgreich.
..es geht also langsam weiter mit dem Winterprojekt.


----------



## Erbse73 (8. November 2013)

Heute gab es enorm wichtige Post....




Jetzt ist erstmal Schrauben und Mukke angesagt....


----------



## Erbse73 (8. November 2013)

Dran isse.....die Shimano Saint/XT-Zentrale....


----------



## Kurtchen (10. November 2013)

Bremst die digital ohne Leitung?
Hast wohl schon Modelljahr 2018 erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (10. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Bremst die digital ohne Leitung?
> Hast wohl schon Modelljahr 2018 erwischt




Neeeeehhh - datt iss dat erste Oneten, das Slope-Style gefahren wird. 
Wie willste mit Bremsleitungen Barturns machen.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

Immer diese Scherzkekse hier unterwegs....
Gebremst wird natürlich per Bluetooth.

Heute wollte das Grüne mal an die frische Luft...Kellerluft ist auf Dauer nicht so gesund




Gestern dann den Gabelschaft gekürzt auf 195mm und wieder eingebaut....




Frage: Ist das so gewollt? Der untere Gabelkonus liegt ja noch teilweise frei und ist sichtbar .



Habe ich da was falsch gemacht????

Lord, Baelko????


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2013)

Gehört so. Der Gabelkonus hat einfach eine gewisse Bauhöhe und bei IS52 kann man das nicht durch eine längere Lagerschale kaschieren. Ist bei zB. EC44 auch ein bisschen so.

Sieht ja schon sehr oderntlich aus


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

Da bin ich beruhigt...Ok. 
Ne schwarze Lagerschale wäre schöner...
Nächste Woche werde ich mal die Kette und die Schaltzüge montieren...


----------



## hulster (10. November 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Da bin ich beruhigt...Ok.
> Ne schwarze Lagerschale wäre schöner...
> Nächste Woche werde ich mal die Kette und die Schaltzüge montieren...



Nicht schwarze Lagerschale, die es eh nicht gibt, da unten vollintegriert. Sondern schwarzer Gabelkonus. Der muss aber zum Lagertyp passen. Wenn du einen gefunden hast, sag mal Bescheid. Dann mach ich vielleicht auch noch die Mühe. Aber ehrlich gesagt, fällt das kaum auf.
Da stören mich meine Chrom XT-Behälterkappen mehr. 

P.S.: Biste dir sicher, dass du nächste Woche Kette UND Schaltzüge schaffst?

...duck und wech.....

....eigentlich hat der jetzt so langsam soooonnnn Bart....

.....aber wer immer wieder Öl in Feuer gießst....


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2013)

Der Konus ist aus Alu. Kannst ihn also theoretisch eloxieren lassen, alledrings sollte die Lagerlauffläche dafür abgedeckt werden.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

Ach nö, habe keine Lust den Konus wieder abzumachen... 
Dann besser nen Ersatzkonus ordern und den dann eloxieren.
Mal sehen was man evtl. in die Lücke drücken kann.....Winterbasteln.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. November 2013)

Mach bitte langsam, hier will keiner an einem BurnOut Schuld sein


----------



## hulster (10. November 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ach nö, habe keine Lust den Konus wieder abzumachen...
> Dann besser nen Ersatzkonus ordern und den dann eloxieren.
> Mal sehen was man evtl. in die Lücke drücken kann.....Winterbasteln.



Versuchs doch mal mit Lackkorrekturstift. Vorher ein bisschen anrauhen und entfetten.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

Schon nah dran am Burn-Out???
..nur die Teilekisten/Kartons sehen jedenfalls echt verbrannt leer aus..

Den Burnout-Test mache ich vielleicht später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

...könnte optisch und technisch eine Lösung für den Spalt am unteren Steuersatz darstellen.....
http://www.skf.com/de/products/seals/industrial-seals/power-transmission-seals/v-ring-seals-pt/index.html?prodid=751301022&imperial=false


----------



## Kurtchen (29. November 2013)

Und fettisch das gelbe Rad?


----------



## Erbse73 (29. November 2013)

Nö. noch bisschen an Schaltung+Bremsen schraubän dann fettisch...

Und is Grün das Rad. Gelb is ein Taxi


----------



## Kurtchen (29. November 2013)

Na gut aber ein bisschen gelb ist das gruen schon...


----------



## Erbse73 (30. November 2013)

"acid green" heisst der Farbton.....saures grün o. LSD Grün


----------



## hulster (30. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na gut aber ein bisschen gelb ist das gruen schon...



Nope - höchstens wenn der Monitor farblich völlig daneben liegt, oder eine Farbfehlsichtigkeit vorliegt. 
Schon mal in Natura gesehen? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, wenn Jokomen mal wieder ne nicht ganz so schwierige Tour tagsüber macht.


----------



## Kurtchen (30. November 2013)

Wuerde ich ja gerne mal in natura sehen...wenn es mal fertig wuerde


----------



## Erbse73 (30. November 2013)

Bald isses soweit...
Kannst mir Hardtailfahrer dann Tipps zur Fahrwerkabstimmung geben.


----------



## Kurtchen (30. November 2013)

Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

habt ihr Tipps zur Verlegung der Schalt-und Bremszüge?

Habe aktuell beide Schaltzüge rechter Hand am Rahmen verlegt...teilweise sieht man im Netz aber auch andere Varianten...Schaltzug Schaltwerk links angeschlagen und am Sattelrohr gekreuzt in die rechte Kettenstrebe. 

Gibts Erfahrungen oder ist die Variante eigentlich Wurscht????


----------



## Centi (8. Dezember 2013)

Testen! Die Version bei der die Züge am kürzesten sind und mit den wenigsten engen Radien verlegt werden können, ist die Beste, weil, am wenigsten Reibung, also beste Funktion!


----------



## argh (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir schaut´s so aus:


----------



## Kurtchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Krasse Griffe


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Dezember 2013)

Zur Zeit siehts so aus.....







Frage mich eben was besser wäre...Bremsleitung HR wie von argh gezeigt oder der hintere Schaltzug so wie aktuell an dieser Stelle belassen...
Die Züge bei argh laufen unten kurz vorm Sattelrohr zwangsläufig gekreuzt weiter, gefällt mir aber nicht so gut

Edit: Die GRiffe in Pink sind der Hammer...gibts die auch in hellgrün / neon??? Würde mich noch überzeugen diese Grelligkeit..


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2013)

Rechte Bremse / Schalthebel: Bremse rechts am Rahmen vorbei (weil flexibler) und Schaltzug links am Rahmen vorbei. Dann unten am Rahmen vor dem Dämpfer wieder kreuzen.
Wenn man was flexibles wie Nokosn nimmt isses wurscht und man kann sich das Kreuz sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Tipps hier, hat mir geholfen.
Bremsleitung Goodridge Stahlflex is auch flexibler???


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2013)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Noch nie gehabt, denke aber alleine durch den Durchmesser relativiert sich das. Dann musst du einfach mal probieren was gut geht. Du hast durch den breiten lenker ja recht viel Spielraum.


----------



## hulster (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das Kreuzen etwas unelegant. Ich fahr das Schätzchen ja nun auch schon ne Weile und konnte bei den Radien bei rechts/rechts keinen Nachteil entdecken.
Bremse Hinten und Schaltzug Hinten lassen sich so sauber verlegen.


----------



## Erbse73 (18. Dezember 2013)

Werde es erstmal so belassen mit dem hinteren Schaltzug, also nicht gekreuzt unten im Tretlagerbereich....
Denke mit den Radien sollten die Gangwechsel funktionieren....es gibt ja beide Varianten im Praxiseinsatz.
Habe bis dato nix Negatives zu dem Thema gelesen/gehört.


----------



## hulster (18. Dezember 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Werde es erstmal so belassen mit dem hinteren Schaltzug, also nicht gekreuzt unten im Tretlagerbereich....
> Denke mit den Radien sollten die Gangwechsel funktionieren....es gibt ja beide Varianten im Praxiseinsatz.
> Habe bis dato nix Negatives zu dem Thema gelesen/gehört.





Erbse73 schrieb:


> Werde es erstmal so belassen mit dem hinteren Schaltzug, also nicht gekreuzt unten im Tretlagerbereich....
> Denke mit den Radien sollten die Gangwechsel funktionieren....es gibt ja beide Varianten im Praxiseinsatz.
> Habe bis dato nix Negatives zu dem Thema gelesen/gehört.



Solltest nur als Züge irgendwas mit Inliner und gedichtet nehmen. Gibts von Jagwire, Gore, Shimano


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ein nettes Aufbaufilmchen aus der Röhre...





Einen guten Rutsch....2014 gehts auch bei menem Aufbau in die letzte Runde....

Gruß aus DO


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Januar 2014)

Bestellung ist raus....
Bremsleitungen vo+hi samt Befüll-Entlüftungskit....1 Liter Mineralöl ....allet von Shimano.
CSixx Kettenstrebenschutz..

Bilder wenn fertig folgen...

Btw:
Suche noch nen CL Adapter an der Bremscheibe vorne für Steckachse 15mm....wo gibts den günstig?


----------



## Erbse73 (14. Januar 2014)

So, die Zutaten liegen bereit für die Fertigstellung der Bremsanlage...
Saint Hebel, Shimano Bremsleitung + Mineralöl, Befüllkit, XT-Bremszange..
Erstmal Leitungslänge ermitteln und verbauen und dann das Befüllen+Entlüften.
Mit Hilfe dieses Films sollte es klappen...


----------



## hulster (14. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> So, die Zutaten liegen bereit für die Fertigstellung der Bremsanlage...
> Saint Hebel, Shimano Bremsleitung + Mineralöl, Befüllkit, XT-Bremszange..
> Erstmal Leitungslänge ermitteln und verbauen und dann das Befüllen+Entlüften.
> Mit Hilfe dieses Films sollte es klappen...



Hab keine Zeit mir das Video anzuschauen. So auf Gefahr das Doppelt

1.   Stell das Vorderrad auf nen Stuhl. Die Luft bleibt sonst in den Schleifen am Hinterbau und über dem Tretlager drin.

2.   Nachdem du den Trichter (oder 2. Spritze) am Bremshebel entfernt hast, gieß noch ein paar Tropfen nach, dass keinesfalls unter Schraube Luft bleibt. Sonst kriegst du regelmäßig Spaß, wenn du das Rad mal auf den Kopf gestellt hast.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte auch daran, dass man die Bremse losgelöst vom Rad befüllen und entlüften könnte...
Lenker mit Bremshebel an Montagständer befestigt und Zange schwebt über Boden????

Könnte funktionieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2014)

Shimano ist beim Entlüften ziemlich gutmütig. Probiers erstmal am Rad, wenn sie schon montiert sind.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2014)

Die Leitungslänge wird ja am Rad ermittelt...danach könnte ich doch die Bremse wirklich freihängend befüllen..
Somit wandert die Luft schön nach oben in den Trichter...habe auch gelesen, dass man die Hebel etwas vorgespannt über Nacht in dieser Stellung Ruhen lassen sollte....Macht doch Sinn!!!


----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch daran, dass man die Bremse losgelöst vom Rad befüllen und entlüften könnte...
> Lenker mit Bremshebel an Montagständer befestigt und Zange schwebt über Boden????
> 
> Könnte funktionieren.....



Kannste natürlich, dann ist es unkritischer. Aber hast doch Hebel und Zange schon montiert? Wie Lord Shadow schon sagt, ziemlich gutmütig. ABER das betrifft nur Zange und Hebel. Luftblasen in der Leitung sind Luftblasen in der Leitung. Und da die Backen leer sind, wird in den Bögen auf jeden Fall was hängen bleiben. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten beim Befüllen sind viel zu gering, als das da irgendwas mitgerissen wird. Aber wenn Vorderrad hochgestellt ist funktionierts.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2014)

Aktuell sind nur die Hebel montiert...Zange und Leitungen liegen noch in OVP.
Wäre kein Aufwand....diese Art und Weise mal zu versuchen.


----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Aktuell sind nur die Hebel montiert...Zange und Leitungen liegen noch in OVP.
> Wäre kein Aufwand....diese Art und Weise mal zu versuchen.



Dann vergiss aber nicht erst die Leitungen abzulängen.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2014)

Nee, bloss nicht... Danke für den Tipp

Wollte Leitung erst mit Banjo? an Zange und danach die Zange an Gabel/Rahmen montieren.
Dann Leitungslänge ermitteln und ablängen....an beide Hebel montieren.
Dann Befüllen und endgültig ans Rad schrauben...
Plan so korrekt??? Nix vergsessen???


----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Nee, bloss nicht... Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Wollte Leitung erst mit Banjo? an Zange und danach die Zange an Gabel/Rahmen montieren.
> Dann Leitungslänge ermitteln und ablängen....an beide Hebel montieren.
> ...



Banjo für XT Hohlschraube? Sicher?


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe folgende Bremsleitung ...
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...zbar-mit-Banjo-fuer-XTR--XT--SLX--Alfine.html


----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Bremsleitung ...
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...zbar-mit-Banjo-fuer-XTR--XT--SLX--Alfine.html



Ah - sorry. Banjo ist für mich so ein Leitungwinkel. 
Also Leitung so wie sie ist. Ne - dann ist alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (28. Januar 2014)

argh schrieb:


> Bei mir schaut´s so aus:


 
Bei mir jetzt auch.....jetzt gehts ans Befüllen der Bremsen....


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Bei mir jetzt auch.....jetzt gehts ans Befüllen der Bremsen....



ohoh, überleg dir das gut, ob du wirklich schon bereit dafür bist 

(sorry, ich weiß der witz hat schon einen bart... aber irgendwie ziehst du's auch magnetisch an )


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Januar 2014)

Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit ....


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2014)

du solltest dir mal die Fingernägel schneiden, sonst verschüttest du am Ende noch alles beim Bremsen Befüllen


----------



## hulster (28. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270086
> Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit ....



Na ja - trifft es nicht ganz. Das sind Windhunde und Arbeitstiere - verglichen mit Dir. 
Jeder Vergleich mit dem Tierreich wäre eine Beleidung. 


....duck und wech......


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Januar 2014)

Jajajaaaa, muss auch noch an anderen Rädern werkeln...




Und nach Feierabend gibts was mit Gefühl .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gemini069 (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## pro-wheels (18. Februar 2014)

Fährt jemand ein oneten mit einer Lefty??


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube von unseren Kunden hat es noch keiner gemacht. Die Idee finde ich aber phantastisch


----------



## Erbse73 (28. März 2014)

Neuer Sattel....grelles Grün, zu grell?


----------



## hulster (28. März 2014)

Nicht zu grell - zu dunkel. Der Grünton ist - freundlich formurliert - nicht günstig. 
Keine versenkbare Stütze? 

Sonst sehr schön!!!


----------



## Erbse73 (28. März 2014)

Danke.
Versenkbare Stütze kommt evtl. später.....das Grün am Sattel passt echt nicht.
Werde den Sattel wohl leider umtauschen in einen schwarz/weissen..oder ich lasse ihn unter UV-Licht künstlich aufhellen..


----------



## hulster (28. März 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> oder ich lasse ihn unter UV-Licht künstlich aufhellen..



Soviel, wie das bei dir im Keller steht wird as nix. 

Weiß kommt glaub ich auch nicht so gut. Wird zu viel. Du hast ja schon Skinwall und die Goldteile als Kontrast.
So'n klassicher Selle San Marco Rolls mit Goldkante hinten könnte ganz gut passen. Den bin ich schon vor über 20 Jahren gefahren und es gibt in immer noch und ist selbst bei Profis noch beliebt. 

Ein bisschen moderner gefällig? Fizik Gobi braided gold.


----------



## argh (29. März 2014)

die gruentoene passen nicht zueinander.

Und ein rolls passt sich nicht.



destruktive gruesse


----------



## hulster (29. März 2014)

argh schrieb:


> Und ein rolls passt sich nicht.
> 
> destruktive gruesse



Könnteste Recht haben. Von der Oberfläche und den Gold-Applikationen schon, aber die Form ist halt nicht besonder schnittig. Dafür sitzt man gut.
Bleibt halt noch der Fizik. Oder halt jeder rein schwarze Sattel.


----------



## Erbse73 (29. März 2014)

Der Scoop Charge ist wieder inner Kiste..geht Retoure.
Komplett Schwarz wird der neue...der Scoop gefällt mir da recht gut.

Eine Idee wäre noch der Brooks Cambium...in beige...passend zu den Skinwall-Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (29. März 2014)

Kann man auf dem Brooks sitzen? Cooles Material, coole Optik aber recht schwer.


----------



## Erbse73 (29. März 2014)

Schwer isser....und wohl eher für Touren-Treckingrad gedacht.
Wäre also mehr was für den Stadtflitzer...
Charge Scoop in schwarz wird es dann wohl werden...
Morgen noch die Kette ablängen und die 2x10fach Schaltung einstellen..dann gehts auf die erste Runde.


 

Welche SAG-Werte sind für den Anfang am Dämpfer ratsam? Hatte bisher noch kein Fully..
30% SAG sagt man sind Richtwert, Gabel 20%.....Habe mal gehört beim Fully wird der SAG nicht im Sitzen auf dem Rad,
sondern in stehender Grundposition eingestellt...korrekt?


----------



## Tracer (29. März 2014)

Korrekt!


----------



## hulster (29. März 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Der Scoop Charge ist wieder inner Kiste..geht Retoure.
> Komplett Schwarz wird der neue...der Scoop gefällt mir da recht gut.
> 
> Eine Idee wäre noch der Brooks Cambium...in beige...passend zu den Skinwall-Reifen...



Mit dem Brooks wirste auf langen Touren nicht glücklich werden. Meine Frau fährt einen auf ihrem Trekkingrad. Da geht zwar halbwegs aber macht gut die Klamotten kaputt. Lederkanten und Nieten.
Auf Bike wird der zu hart.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2014)

Bequemer als Brooks geht imo nicht. Gibt`s den eventuell als Sportversion? Wenn das Gewicht egal ist...


----------



## Erbse73 (2. April 2014)

Soll bald als Typ 15 erscheinen (Rennrad)
The much narrower C15 is fashioned after our trusted classic racing model, the B15 Swallow. For those that prefer to ride a little more _hell for leather or hell for rubbe_r as the case may be.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2014)

Auch Brooks-Sättel sind nicht das "Allheilmittel" für jedermann, so wie es auch SQlab und andere nicht sind  dem Herrn Popo muss es passen und nachdem ich eine ganze Weile Terry Fly GT Gel gefahren bin war es meinem "Herrn" sogar sehr recht als er den ziemlich leichten aber recht flexibel aufgebauten und dabei verhältnismäßig günstigen Pro Turnix Carbon als Untergebenen erhielt


----------



## argh (3. April 2014)

Endlich ist dieser Thread auf Seite 9 zu dem geworden, was er eigentlich schon seit Monaten ist...

Für'n Arsch.


----------



## Erbse73 (3. April 2014)

Oh Oh, schlecht geschlafen? 
Man beachte die Uhrzeit...muss diesen Thread ja nicht weiter verfolgen.
Hättest auf Seite 7 aufhören können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (3. April 2014)

Ich tippe mal auf gar nicht geschlafen. Ist eigentlich ein nettes Kerlchen der Argh


----------



## danchoize (27. April 2014)

Und? Fertig der Hobel?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2014)

Die Osterfeuer sind gerade verglüht, da wird schon wieder gezündelt  wird schon, nicht das der Jung vor lauter Stress noch einen Maibock schiesst 

Ich möchte mich diesbezüglich aber nochmal gern in Stellung für eine gemeinsame Tour bringen, wenn es fertig ist @Erbse73


----------



## danchoize (27. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Osterfeuer sind gerade verglüht, da wird schon wieder gezündelt  wird schon, nicht das der Jung vor lauter Stress noch einen Maibock schiesst



Ich dacht nur weil er hier geschrieben hatte das es heute fertig wird.


----------



## Erbse73 (27. April 2014)

Habe fertig....




Der musste irgendwo drauf...

Eine Stelle am Pyga wurde gefunden...
 
(Somit ist klar wem ich am 17.Mai den Pokal wünsche)
Lecker das Grün im Blitzlicht...



Die ersten Meter auf dem Innenhof fühlten sich vielversprechend an...
..für einen Hardtailfahrer ein völlig überraschendes Fahrgefühl.
Schön wendig der Bock und der Popo wird gefedert.
Jetzt noch das Fahrwerk-Setup und dann bin ich bereit für das Treffen am Deister.

Erste Ausfahrt dann am "Tag der Arbeit"...


----------



## doezel (27. April 2014)

Geil!!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (27. April 2014)

Schön - dann mach dir für Deister nur noch ne Schnellspanner-Klemme dran.


----------



## Erbse73 (27. April 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Schön - dann mach dir für Deister nur noch ne Schnellspanner-Klemme dran.



Wird es dort so verblockt und steil bergab gehen????

Eine gute Idee, werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten. Danke.


----------



## hulster (27. April 2014)

So, wie ich es verstanden habe, auch recht technisch/trailig. Hoffe ich zumindest. 
Dafür ist der Rahmen auch gemacht. 
Wenn also schon ne feste Stütze, dann wenigsten Schnellspanner.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn also schon ne feste Stütze, dann wenigsten Schnellspanner.


Dafür gibts doch den Gloggn-Thread 

Scnr


----------



## Erbse73 (28. April 2014)

Deister.....was zur Einstimmung




http://enduro-mtb.com/video-limits-marius-neuffer-auf-den-trails-im-deister-deutschland/


----------



## danchoize (29. April 2014)

Sollen wir uns mal fürs Enduro rennen am 6./7. September in Wipperfürth annelden? Ist scheinbar nicht weit von dir.


----------



## Erbse73 (29. April 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns mal fürs Enduro rennen am 6./7. September in Wipperfürth annelden? Ist scheinbar nicht weit von dir.


 
Enduro und Rennen.....habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht....überlege es mir.

Habe auch keine Schutzkleidung


----------



## scylla (29. April 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Habe fertig....





na dann mal viel Spaß beim Fahren 

(nur das mit der Sattelklemme geht mal garnicht )


----------



## Erbse73 (29. April 2014)

...Sattelklemmen werden in der Regel  oft unterschätzt. .


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Mai 2014)

Moinsen...noch eins...für die Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (2. Mai 2014)

Sieht super aus. Noch ein wenig zu sauber....


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Mai 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Noch ein wenig zu sauber....



Na warte mal....vielleicht gibts heute später noch ein dreckigeres Foto...


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Mai 2014)

Wie angekündigt hier einige Fotos von der ersten Ausfahrt heute mit den Leuten vom EDG-Biketreff...
Und alles bei Traumwetter, 16 Grad, Sonne, was will man mehr.
Vorher:


 
Mittendrin:





 
Nachher:


 

...Traktion bergauf über Wurzelteppich, Stufen ist spektakulär, bergab sehr schluckfreudiges Heck....das Vorderrad folgt jedem Lenkeinschlag sehr direkt und ist trotz der grossen Räder sehr wendig..
Das Teil bockt....gute Entscheidung.


----------



## danchoize (4. Mai 2014)

Spitze. Ich kann ja deine Freude im wahrsten Sinne teilen.stimme deinem Urteil auch total zu.


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Mai 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Spitze. Ich kann ja deine Freude im wahrsten Sinne teilen.stimme deinem Urteil auch total zu.


Danke, dein Aufbau gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut...die Forke ist bestimmt etwas mehr für den Einsatz im Trail geeignet als meine Reba...


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Mai 2014)

Es hört nicht auf....diese Variostützen am Deister haben mich überzeugt.
Folgende ist meine Wahl...Preis/Leistung top, gewichtsmäßig Flop.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tested-KS-ETen-Seatpost-2013.html
(Allerdings ohne Kabel eher mit Hebelbedienung unterm Sattel)
Welche goldene Sattelklemme (34,9?) würdet ihr mir empfehlen???


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (20. Mai 2014)

723g?


----------



## danchoize (20. Mai 2014)

KS Dropzone und Crank Brother Kronolog sind auch nicht sooo teuer (199,-), aber bestimmt leichter. 
Dann gibts ja auch schon die RockShox Reverb für 229,-

EDIT: Hatte überlesen das du ohne Fernbedienung und mit Hebel haben willst: Da gibts die Dropzone  ab 149,- bei bc

Sattelklemme: Für Normale Stütze, den tune Würger (sieht schön aus, ist aber teuer). Für verstellbare was mit Schraube.


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2014)

Tune gibt es auch als Schraubwürger, ist aber relativ breit und wäre in Gold sehr auffällig.

vielleicht ist die interessant, auch relativ preiswert:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31376_QR-Pro-SC11-Sattelklemme.html

Die ist schmaler und gäbe es außer in Gold auch Schwarz mit Gold-Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde euch wirklich nicht eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ohne Fernbedienung empfehlen. Wenn ihr ein Gelände wie im Deister fährt (lange Schotter Wege bergauf  & lange downhills) reicht voll kommen eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner. Auf lange trails wo es ständig rauf und runter geht und immer wieder lange trettpassagen sind, spielt eine verstellbare Sattelstütze seine macht. 
Als Beispiel, früher waren die Schalthebel am Rahmen befestig,  heut zu Tage will keiner die Hände aus dem Lenker nehmen.


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Mai 2014)

Die KS Dropzone gibts nur mit rot eloxierten Teilen....passt nicht so recht.
Die CB Kronolog muss ich mir mal anschauen.
Ich hatte mal eine i900 am Trek69er mit Hebel unterm Sattel, kam damit echt gut klar...Dämpfer muss man ja auch ab und zu ran.

Die goldene KCNC gefällt mir....wird erstmal bestellt.

Danke für die Tipps, auf euch ist Verlass.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Juni 2014)

Nabend nochmal hier, 
am Freitag ein Päckchen erhalten , dann heute das 110 geputzt und die neue Sattelklemme in gold angeschraubt...
(Kauftipp gab mir ein anderer bekannter Pyga-User)
Fazit: Der Farbton beisst sich ein wenig mit den anderen helleren Eloxteilchen.



Lasse die Klemme aber erstmal dran....man gewöhnt sich bestimmt dran ;-)


 
Bei der Demontage der Sattelstütze und deren Reinigung wurde ich etwas negativ überrascht...aber seht selbst.


 


 
Sauber ausgefräst wurde der Rahmen innen am Übergang OR / Sattelrohr schon mal nicht... ordentlich Grat drinn.
Die Kratzer sind echt tief.
Bei nem Rahmen in den geringen Stückzahlen schon etwas fraglich.

Pats Lieferanten haben hier wohl etwas gepennt....Schade.

Gruss ausm Pott


----------



## bonzoo (18. Juni 2014)

Autsch! Kann man das irgendwie selbst entgraten?


----------



## Erbse73 (18. Juni 2014)

Bestimmt, wenn man das passende Werkzeug dazu hat....oder nen Dremel?
Der Grat sitzt am Bohrloch Sattelrohr, am Übergang zum Oberrohr.

Finde es einfach ärgerlich bei dem Rahmenpreis....


----------



## hulster (18. Juni 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Bestimmt, wenn man das passende Werkzeug dazu hat....oder nen Dremel?
> Der Grat sitzt am Bohrloch Sattelrohr, am Übergang zum Oberrohr.
> 
> Finde es einfach ärgerlich bei dem Rahmenpreis....



Yup - totally agree. Die meisten Rahmenhersteller machen das zum Problem des Händlers. Und er, wenn er es nicht selbst aufbaut, zum Problem des Kunden. Habe eh den Eindruck, dass das Sitzrohr etwas zu groß ist. In der Preisklasse gehört das für mich eigentlich mit leichtem Untermaß gefertigt und auf Maß aufgerieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (18. Juni 2014)

Mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Punkte, die aber nur die Optik betreffen, entdeckt, die ich mir in dieser Preisklasse besser gelöst wünschen würde. Eigentlich wollten wir uns ja mal beim Treffen über die Schwächen unterhalten. Ist aber untergegangen.

Schwächen für mich:

-	Zugführung am Steuerrohr. Da dieses recht breit ist und die Zugführung am Unterrohr- und Oberrohr durch die die dreieckige Form recht nah zusammnen sitz, scheuert es am Steuerrohr schnell. Hab zwar foliert, aber Optik leidet trotzdem.
-	Zugführung um das Tretlager herum. Da scheuert auf jeden Fall der Schaltzug hinten durch die Bewegung der Schwinge, insbesondere mit Dreck. hab ich zu spät bemerkt. Folge, blankes Alu
-	Zugführung in der Kettenstrebe. Ist zwar kein optisches Problem, aber die harten Kanten scheuern die Außenhülle auf, sowohl bei der Zugeinführung, als auch beim Ausgang
-	 Zugführung Oberrohr am Sitzrohr vorbei. Auch hier wieder durch die eng am Oberrohr zusammenliegenden Züge Scheuergefahr. Wieder Folieneinsatz.
-	 Die Unterkante der Kettenstrebe im Bereich der Kurbel baut zu massiv. Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schlägt die Kette über 5 cm gegen die Kante. Hier sollte direkt ein massiver Schutz angebracht sein.
-	 Sitzrohr gefühlt zu weit. Leider nicht vernünftig nachmessbar, da im Bereich des Schlites zu ungenau. Auf jeden Fall nicht sauber aufgerieben, wie man es erwarten könnte.

UM ES KLAR ZU STELLEN. Wir reden hier natürlich nur über die Optik. Und die grundsätzliche Verarbeitung, wenn man den Rahmen frisch bekommt ist ja TOP!!!
Die genialen Fahreigenschaften bleiben davon natürlich unberührt.
GENAU die Optik war und ist für mich auch ein Grund FÜR PYGA. Die Rahmen heben sich optisch vom ewigen EINERLEI ab, sowohl in den fließenden Formen, als auch in Farben. Ich werd auch immer wieder auf Treffen auf das Rad angesprochen. Aber genau deswegen finde ich es schade, dass es hier so schnell leidet.


----------



## Erbse73 (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, der PYGA-Rahmen hat schon spezielle Ecken und Kanten....habe auch ordentlich Folie verklebt.

Die Zugführung am Unterrohr finde ich nicht so schlimm, nur der Übergang am Tretlager durch das hydrogeformte viereckige asymmetrische Sattelrohr und die Kreuzung von Schalt/Bremszug nervt etwas.
Die Schaltzugaussenhülle am Ein-Ausgang der Kettenstrebe werde ich dann wohl etwas beobachten.
Die Kabeldurchführung für den Umwerfer zwischen Sattelrohr und Schwinge ist sehr eng, hier hätte ich mir eine weitere Führung / Schlaufe am Rahmen gewünscht.

OT:
Gebrauchsspuren durch Scheuerstellen der Aussenzüge sind aber bei anderen Rahmen gleich problematisch, man muss hier eben Schutzfolie aufkleben.
Am Steuerrohr, Kettenstrebe, Unterrohr, Oberrohr, Sattelrohr in der Regel immer.
Innenverlegte Züge sind hier die Lösung, aber bei der Montage evtl. problematischer...


----------



## hulster (18. Juni 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> OT:
> Gebrauchsspuren durch Scheuerstellen der Aussenzüge sind aber bei anderen Rahmen gleich problematisch, man muss hier eben Schutzfolie aufkleben.
> Am Steuerrohr, Kettenstrebe, Unterrohr, Oberrohr, Sattelrohr in der Regel immer.
> Innenverlegte Züge sind hier die Lösung, aber bei der Montage evtl. problematischer...



Haste natürlich Recht, aber in Preisklasse würde ich mir schon Lösung wünschen. Ist aber nicht ganz einfach. Innerverlegt löst ja auch nicht alles.

BTW - Nach unserem Treffen war ich noch im Fichtelgebirge. Richtig verblockt. Und Wurzel und Steinfelder, wo die Deister im Vergleich gerade mal zum warmfahren sind.
Da hab ich es unserem Schätzchen mal richtig gegeben. Zudem hatte ich volle AlpX Ausrüstung. Fahrergewicht + Ausrüstung ca. 100 kg. Dem Rahmen war nix anzumerken, die Belastbarkeitsgrenzen wird man wohl kaum erfahren können. Vom Handling beim Stolperbiken in den verblockten Sektionen (sowas hatten wir im Deister nicht) war ich schlichtweg begeistert!!!


----------



## pieterp (19. Juni 2014)

Haben Sie diesen Feedback auch an Pyga besorgt? Es kann als konstruktieves Feedback sehr wertvoll sein fuer Pat und sein Team.
Auf jeden Fall ist dass alles fuer mich kein Thema mit mein raw Rahmen.


----------



## Baelko (20. Juni 2014)

Zum "Aufreger der Woche": Schon seit der letzten Batch sind die Rahmen ab Werk deutlich besser ausgerieben. Das Video zeigt den Einschub einer Carbonstütze in einen neuen ONEFORTY Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist mit der Mai Lieferung aus Taiwan gekommen. Bei den Rahmen aus der ersten Batch (Anfang/Mitte 2013, zu erkennen an dem Goldglitzer im Lack) war der Lack recht empfindlich, aber auch der Lack ist mittlerweile besser geworden.


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Juni 2014)

Schade...besitze nun ein Batch1 mit empfindlichen Lack..hätte ich bloß länger gewartet. 
Ich kann jetzt mit dem Rahmen Stützenschnitzkunst kreieren. .


----------



## hulster (22. Juni 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt mit dem Rahmen Stützenschnitzkunst kreieren. .



Das hat ja jetzt wenig miteinander zu tun. Wenn du keine versenkbare reinmachst, dann nimm ne Carbon, da sieht man die Kratzer kaum.

Mit gefällt die Farbe der ersten Charge besser. Ob sie jetzt besonders empfindlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich ziemlich viel foliert habe. 
Die normalen Katschen, die ich mir reingemacht hab, hätte auch keine andere Farbe überlebt. Da ist nur Eloxal oder Natur besser. 
Ne schöne Eloxalfarbe ist schwierig. Natur wäre eher was für nen echtes Shredder-Bike.
Die Farben von PYGA sind schon Klasse, auch das Gelb vom ONEFORTY. Nicht ganz so pfiffig wie das Grün und Orange, aber nen sehr schöner angenehmer Gelbton, der sich von den Plakatfarben der anderen Hersteller angenehm unterscheidet.


----------



## Erbse73 (24. August 2014)

Erstmal Zwangspause...das Laufrad hinten hat einen Defekt.

Bin auf die Stellungnahme vom Versender gespannt.


----------



## Eaven (24. August 2014)

Krass, so was habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Einmal durch gerissen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2014)

Ungewöhnlich für Shimanonaben. Aber im Falle eines Falles ist der Freilauf nicht soo teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (24. August 2014)

Für die aktuellen XT Naben ist das nicht so ungewöhnlich. Hier im Forum sind mehrere Fälle beschrieben, u. a. das war der Grund, mich nach anderen Naben vor dem Kauf umzusehen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. August 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Erstmal Zwangspause...das Laufrad hinten hat einen Defekt.



10.000 PS im Schenkel?


----------



## danchoize (24. August 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> 10.000 PS im Schenkel?


Wollt ich auch schon sagen. 
Erbse ist einfach ein Bär am Berg. 

Aber wenns dich tröstet: 
Letzen Sommer hab ich drei Freiläufe von tune "verbraucht" je 79 Euro (davon 2 auf Kulanz getauscht, hab aber trotzdem keinen Bock mehr auf tune Naben.)


----------



## Erbse73 (24. August 2014)

10.000km vielleicht schon....
Vermute mal, dass der Freilauf gerissen ist da er ja locker auf der Nabe gesessen hat.
Kein Werkzeug zum Anziehen, keine Lust bei frisch gekauften Rädern die Nabe zu zerlegen.....und es lief ja auch ne Zeit lang sehr gut.

LRS ist von ROSE > 190 EUR


----------



## Erbse73 (26. August 2014)

Rückschein erhalten, das Laufradrad wird repariert, neuer Freilauf...mal sehen wie lange es dauert


Edit:
Am Montag 16.09. war das Laufrad  zurück


----------



## Erbse73 (22. September 2014)

Es gibt bald nen kleinen Umbau....Antrieb auf 1x10
Kurbel ist bereits da...




Was noch alles fehlt: 
30Z NW Kettenblatt Direct Mount


 
GXP Press Fit BB92 Innenlager und 10 fach SLX / XT Schaltwerk Shadow+
Und der General Lee Adapter für die XT-Kassette (29-42)


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2014)

Das Auto ist albern  muss man jeden CHer Spökes hier mannigfaltig kopieren? Bitte mehr Kreativität!


----------



## Erbse73 (22. September 2014)

Stand hier gerade rum das Spielzeug von meinem Sohnemann...sorry


----------



## danchoize (23. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Bin auch grade dabei. 28-40 General Lee ist schon da. Falls das ZEE nicht reicht liegt das XTR (günstig bekommen) mit shadow plus bereit. 
Wenn es bei dir Knapp wird denk dran das du die B-Schraube durch ne längere ersetzen kannst dann kommt die obere Schaltwerks Rolle tiefer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (23. September 2014)

Habe jetzt bei Wolf Tooth zugeschlagen


----------



## danchoize (23. September 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bei Wolf Tooth zugeschlagen
> Anhang anzeigen 323949


Ist das mit 5arm nicht die bb30 Version?

Edit: grade auf der Wolftooth Seite gesehen das die 5arm neu sind. Cool.


----------



## danchoize (23. September 2014)

Meine sehen alle so aus:


----------



## Erbse73 (25. September 2014)

Meins sieht so aus....49,50 € .AbsoluteBlack..stolzer Preis...aber geile Fräsarbeit bis ins Detail...







Hope, RF, Wolftooth sind wesentlich teurer.. bin gespannt wie es an der Kurbel ausschaut.


----------



## Erbse73 (26. September 2014)

Montiert...mit Loctite an den Schrauben...sieht gut aus...




Was haltet ihr beim 1x10 Setup vom MIRFE Ritzel????
Jemand schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Montiert...mit Loctite an den Schrauben...sieht gut aus...
> Anhang anzeigen 324577
> 
> Was haltet ihr beim 1x10 Setup vom MIRFE Ritzel????
> Jemand schon Erfahrungen?


Erfahrungen nicht, aber ne Meinung: (der Nicolai Fahrer und die Liteville Fahrerin am Deister hatten beide das Mirfe Ritzel montiert)
Die gleichen Nachteile wie alle anderen extragrossen Ritzel: Die Kassette wird schwerer (Mirfe: 86g!), und du hast nen grossen Schaltsprung in der Mitte der Übersetzung. 
XT Kassette mit Mirfe: 398g
XT Kassette mit General LEE: 312g
hier die drei gewichte: 
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9369/shimano-kettenblatt-mirfe-42er-ritzel
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7380/shimano-kassette-xt-cs-m771-tuned
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9370/shimano-kassette-xt-cs-m771-tuned

Für mich deswegen nach wie vor der General LEE die bessere Lösung. Macht die Kassette leichter und ich muss nicht in der Mitte was rumfummeln. 
Und nachdem ich den jetzt zuhause hab muss ich sagen: Krasse Fräsarbeit. Für 99 euro finde ich den Mehrwert extrem verglichen mit den Ritzeln von OneUp und so für 80 euro (Mirfe ist günstiger glaub ich.. aber kickt mich nicht so von der Optik)
Ich warte jetzt noch auf ein paar neue Einzelritzel für die XT Kassette und ne neue Kette und dann wird montiert und ich berichte wie der General LEE sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

kannst ja mal unter http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html nachforschen.
Mit 42er Mirfe und 16er statt 15/17


 

mit 28-40 General LEE


----------



## Erbse73 (26. September 2014)

Absolute Black hat auch nen Kassettenadapter im Programm...ist etwas günstiger als die Italiener.
Gewicht auch sehr günstig:







Optik auch sehr nett.


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Absolute Black hat auch nen Kassettenadapter im Programm...ist etwas günstiger als die Italiener.
> Gewicht auch sehr günstig:


Stimmt hatte ich auch gesehen, aber der Schaltsprung von 26% , ich weiss ja nicht.. in meiner persönlichen und höchst subjektiven Analyse nutze ich die vier-fünf untersten Gänge am meisten und mich stört schon der 18% sprung von 11 auf 13 Zähne (kommt bei mir jetzt ein 12er hin)
Des absolute black wäre cool wenn es auch nur 3 Ritzel hätte wie das General Lee

Edit: Kostet doch aber gleich viel wie der Italiener?


----------



## Erbse73 (26. September 2014)

Da is was dran mit dem Sprung...Vielleicht erst mal mit 30/36 und XT-Kassette die Berge antreten.
Muss ja eh noch nen Shadow+ und eine neue Kette besorgen.

Man könnte theoretisch auch das 13er durch ein 12er ersetzen und dann die erste Variante umsetzen mit dem AbsoluteBlack.

Preislich würde ich das SLX Shadow+ Schaltwerk mit kurzem Cage wählen.
Oder das vorhandene XT Shadow mit e13 Kefü probieren, die habe ich noch in der Restekiste.
Obwohl die Kefü für die 30Zähne evtl. nicht passen könnte.

Wahnsinn so ein Umstieg auf 1x10fach...Grübel grübel...


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

shadow plus wäre schon der Weg den ich gehen würde weil es ja auch den Kettenschlag von unten minimiert.
Hast ja ausserdem das Breit-Schmal Blatte genommen damit du keine Kefü mehr brauchst ...


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

Schaltwerk
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/460977-shimano-slx-shadow-plus-10-fach-schaltwerk-rd-m675-neu
General LEE
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pter-v2-die-sram-xx1-alternative-24h-ab-lager


----------



## hulster (26. September 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> shadow plus wäre schon der Weg den ich gehen würde weil es ja auch den Kettenschlag von unten minimiert.
> Hast ja ausserdem das Breit-Schmal Blatte genommen damit du keine Kefü mehr brauchst ...



Eventuell c.guide.eco oben drauf. Klein, leicht robust. Kann natürlich sein, das Narrow-Wide schon reicht.

Apropos - Single mit 32 vorne am 29er fahren ist schon heftig. Entfaltung 1,7 - 1,8 ist schon böse. Bin letztes Wochenende noch nen 27,5er mit 32 vorne, 42 hinten mal 180 Hm am Stück raufgefahren, das merkt man schon deutlich.


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Eventuell c.guide.eco oben drauf. Klein, leicht robust. Kann natürlich sein, das Narrow-Wide schon reicht.
> Apropos - Single mit 32 vorne am 29er fahren ist schon heftig. Entfaltung 1,7 - 1,8 ist schon böse. Bin letztes Wochenende noch nen 27,5er mit 32 vorne, 42 hinten mal 180 Hm am Stück raufgefahren, das merkt man schon deutlich.


klar merkt man das, ist ja auch ein Berg.. ist doch aber machbar ... ich bin ja am Deister mit euch mitgefahren mit 30vorne 36hinten, das ist 1,9. Und ich komme vom 26er mit 34vorne 36hinten, das wäre 1,96.
Allerdings freu ich mich jetzt auch auf das Update mit 40t, das ist dann 1,76 und damit leichter als ich es je dran hatte.


----------



## Erbse73 (26. September 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Schaltwerk
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/460977-shimano-slx-shadow-plus-10-fach-schaltwerk-rd-m675-neu
> General LEE
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pter-v2-die-sram-xx1-alternative-24h-ab-lager


 
Danke Daniel....aber ich habe gelesen, dass der kurze Käfig/mittlere Käfig für 1x10 besser geeignet ist.

Stimmt das so?


----------



## danchoize (26. September 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Danke Daniel....aber ich habe gelesen, dass der kurze Käfig/mittlere Käfig für 1x10 besser geeignet ist.
> Stimmt das so?



na klar. da hast du völlig recht. Hab die Anzeige nicht komplett gelesen. Aber Neu kostet SLX ja auch ca. 45 Euro (dann mit mittlerem Käfig, die ganz Kurzen gibt es nur noch bei Saint und ZEE, was bei mir grade kritisch wird da mein ZEE Schaltwerk evtl. nicht den Umbau auf 40T mitmacht .. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (26. September 2014)




----------

